# Smart Little Booger



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought it was a fluke at first. We were at a field near where I work friday and after throwing the frisbee for a bit, I asked my golden Myles to jump over a metal bench that was half bent over. Myles has a habit of putting his feet onto things he is asked to jump over, so I figured it would work. So I called Myles and gave him the command. Doyle jumped over right with him. Bit of a shock. Ask it again of Myles, Doyle thinks that grass smells cool.

I got him to do it one other time, but I figured this had to be a fluke. Moving along, we come to a little bridge over the canal/creek, with big concrete sides. He flew over it just with me walking near. So I start asking. Little brat is jumping every time I ask. Seems like he figured that one out lol. Also almost seems like he understands what runner and biker means on hikes. He starts coming back if he hears it shouted lol. Someone is smarter than his goofball personality suggests. 

Doyle figures out jump command


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Would be nice if he would keep weight on however.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I have one with a goofball personality as well. Sometimes I wonder if he is paying attention at all and then I'll test him on something and he does it perfectly.
Well, well, well...so he WAS paying attention!!
Enjoyed your video. I love seeing little victories.  They make it all worthwhile.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice !!!

The best part about getting over this hurdle...literally... is now you get to raise the ante.

It's no fluke....you have dogs which are smart enough to comprehend the direction in which you point them.

The more the better...they love it...video shows it.


SuperG


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Myles is hilarious. He knows when I am taking pictures and I swear the dog is always ready to pose lol.  They love getting to go out places, and earlier that day too was the first time I saw Doyle jump up and catch the frisbee in mid air! He's figured it out simply from watching the others and trial/error. 

He also found a tennis ball this weekend on one of our hikes.  Normally Myles or my roommate's GSD Banshee pop up with a tennis ball from the weeds lol.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I think he has figured out what closer means too when we are playing fetch/frisbee. He really does get excited lol


----------

